# Hunt in Walton/Rockdale/Gwinnett/Newton



## gtmcwhorter (Sep 9, 2012)

Hey there folks. I am new to the forum and the area.  Just moved to Snellville and would love to find somewhere to hunt close by.  We have land in Warren Co, but my work schedule just doesn't allow much time to make the 2 hour commute to hunt very often.  Anyone got any ideas/land I can hunt on?  I won't hunt deer at all unless you tell me I can.  I'd prefer to stick with Hog and/or Coyote.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 9, 2012)

moved to the proper forum, good luck.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Sep 17, 2012)

BUMP! Still looking for somewhere to hunt closer to home THIS YEAR! Hopefully will get some response. Also very very very interested in getting a group together to duck hunt in the same area.


----------



## kennyrogers77 (Oct 19, 2012)

I'd be interested in something too.  Not for this year, but definitely for next.  I just had a 6 level spinal fusion done on my neck in July, so I'm gonna pass on hunting this year.  Let me know if you find anything.  I'd want a hunt/fish club.  Might as well have one stop shopping...  -Chris


----------



## jason99ws6 (Nov 5, 2012)

Good luck finding somewhere in these areas.  Land and clubs around here are hard to find.  nobody wants to even tell you about it.  I got relatives that have places around and they are even tight lipped about them.  its crazy.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 30, 2012)

Jason's right it's hard to find anything here I live in rockdale we had a lease in newton but it's a subdivision now good luck let me know if u find something


----------

